# synthetic oil at 73k?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

After what you all have said, I'm leaning towards getting the 1997 SER that I've been talking about in my previous posts. It has 73k miles. With this in mind, would it be a good idea to switch to synthetic motor oil? Why or why not?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't see why not. heck, I'd do a good flush.....change to dino oil and drive hard for a day, then drain it all really well and put in the synthetic.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ive heard its bad to change to synthetic after 50k cuz its a different texture.... i honestly dont know though... you should do some good searching and make sure im full of shit


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I put mobil 1 in my b12 at 140,000 miles and never a single leak.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

dschrier said:


> *I put mobil 1 in my b12 at 140,000 miles and never a single leak. *


same here on my B14


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

This is good to hear but what if you have a slight leak from the front main seal. Not to jack the thread but would it finish off a leaky seal. I don't know if the SR20 has the seal failure rate of the GA16 but that would be another concern of switching.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I read lots of different opinions before I did the switch. Some say that the added detergents will cause leaks because they will clean up your old seals and the grime has allowed the seal to seal better. Others say that the synthetic oils will recondition your seals and allow them to do a better job. Either way, if you have a bad seal, it should be replaced sometime, synthetic or not.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i changed to mobil 1 synthetic oil at 175,000!and nothing wrong has happened!


----------

